# Some pics of a wide



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Giraffe Catfish


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Good firemouth colors


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Orange Pike


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

P. niger


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

kool fish man!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

now lets see some cichla!!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Common Wolf Fish


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> P. niger


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

its coming PBASS


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Cool Gar and Cool Algae


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Gold Clown Knifefish


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Can't let Peacock down


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Can't let Peacock down


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Can i get a better side shot? those do look like ocellaris.. their bars are not the shape of Monoculus.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Wasn't gonna post this one, didn't even add my sig but here is one just for you Peacock


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

As far as species I have no idea how to distinguish, I was told by a few reliable sources thet were monos so that is what I thought they were. I would take your word for it as to what species they are.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

great pics and fish


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice collection


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> As far as species I have no idea how to distinguish, I was told by a few reliable sources thet were monos so that is what I thought they were. I would take your word for it as to what species they are.


 those bands/bars dont look like mono bars..

but because they dont have the occelli they are not ocellaris..


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Very Beautifull Collection!!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Awesome collection


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Awesome fish malafala, that's a very impressive collection, what kind of light do you have in most oftheir tanks, the lighting in the pictures is very clear.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Doesn't ocellaris have a red eye always / monoculus silver eye ???

Great pics by the way









Carl


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

All your fish look great







. I admire your picture taking skills, what camera you using??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice set of fish


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

First of all, thanks for all the kind words.

Methuzela: on my 240 I have 2 dual 40 watt AGA fixtures, total of 160 watts
on my 90 I have just a 40 watt fixture. Sorry I don't know what type of bulbs I use, but they are nothing extravagent just regular bulbs.

Dovii Kid: My camera is a pretty low end camera. It is a Olympus D-360. It is one of the cheapest cameras around. You can get one brand new for $150-$200. My dad gave it to me cause he upgraded to a high $$ camera. It works well enough for me and takes pretty good pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

Damn! you have an awesome aquarium.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Love the pike and dovii..your camera is awesome as hell!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Love the pike and dovii..your camera is awesome as hell!


 No dovii. If you are refering to the wolffish it is a different fish than the dovii"wolf cichlid". Thanks for the compliment in any case.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Awsome collection and a lot of great photos!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice collection. Love those Cichla!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the pike and dovii..your camera is awesome as hell!
> ...


 W/e it is its nice! Im not familiar at all with doviis but thats what It was because I saw on a site it said Wolfish "Dovii"


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

Those are all your fish??? 
Are they all in the same tank???
lets see some gar action shots.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice O.b.m...i been trying to get shots of my lionfish yawnin..tough shot to get...have to be there at the right moment..keep thjose shots coming bro..


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes they are all my fish. The fish in this thread are in my 240g and my 90g. The tanks just look the same cause I have the same gravel in both tanks. Of all of my fish the gar is the hardest to get good pics of, maybe because he is usually at the top close to the lights. I always get glare off of the fish and the pic looks out of focus.

Pack: thanks, keep tryin man. If I don't feed them before I take pics they get mad at me and tend to flare and yawn. It is their way of demanding food.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

your fire mouth has really nice colours


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Man those some very healthy looking fishes haha... keep it up man!!


----------

